# Sporadische, kurze Verbindungsabbrüche



## Crazer09 (10. September 2018)

*Sporadische, kurze Verbindungsabbrüche*

Hallo,

ich habe seit geraumer Zeit sporadische, kurze Verbindungsabbrüche meines Internets.
Die Verbindung ist für 1-2 Sekunden weg gefühlt, aber man fliegt natürlich direkt aus dem Game.
Dieses stört natürlich beim Zocken.

Habe einen PC und eine PS4 - beide per LAN Kabel verbunden.
Router ist ein Speedport W 925V (DSL 6000)

Kann es an irgendwelchen Routereinstellungen liegen?
Gibt es irgendwelche Tools die den Verbindungsabbruch dokumentieren können?

Werde jetzt auch nochmal über CMD meinen Router und Google anpingen.

ping google.de -t / Oder muss dem Befehl noch etwas hinzugefügt werden?

Grüße Marcel


----------



## Crazer09 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Sporadische, kurze Verbindungsabbrüche*

Ping-Statistik für 172.217.17.227 (Google.de)
    Pakete: Gesendet = 8094, Empfangen = 8092, Verloren = 2
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 36ms, Maximum = 955ms, Mittelwert = 37ms

Ping-Statistik für 192.168.2.1 (Router)
    Pakete: Gesendet = 8131, Empfangen = 8131, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 99ms, Mittelwert = 0ms


----------



## sman123 (12. November 2018)

*AW: Sporadische, kurze Verbindungsabbrüche*



Crazer09 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe seit geraumer Zeit sporadische, kurze Verbindungsabbrüche meines Internets.
> Die Verbindung ist für 1-2 Sekunden weg gefühlt, aber man fliegt natürlich direkt aus dem Game.
> ...



Hallo,

späte Antwort, aber vielleicht betrifft es auch andere:

Der Speedport W925V ist ganz einfach gesagt Schrott. Wir haben seit Montag das gleiche Modell und exakt gleiche Probleme in Online-Spielen. Vorher gab es absolut keine Probleme. Wenn man die Foren von z.B. WoW durchsieht, finden sich auch andere Leute mit dem gleichen Problem.

Also einzige Lösung: Router gegen ein anderes Modell von T-Offline austauschen lassen.

Grüße


----------



## Johnnii360 (13. November 2018)

*AW: Sporadische, kurze Verbindungsabbrüche*

Wie sman123 schon gesagt hat, sind diese 0815-Router einfach Schrott. So Verbindungsabbrüche hatte ich z.B. damals auch mit meinem Kabel-Anschluss bei Kabel Deutschland. Hier wollte man das Problem immer meinem Router oder PC in die Schuhe schieben. Aber mal auf die Idee zu kommen, dass es am mistigen Thompson Kabel Modem liegt... Ich hab genau gespürt (!), dass das Problem daher rührt. Habe mir dann ab sofort immer eine Fritz!Box von denen für 5 EUR mehr im Monat geliehen und die Probleme waren weg. Auch Dir würde ich empfehlen, eine Fritz!Box zu nehmen, anstatt Dir wieder so einen lumpigen Speedport geben zu lassen.

Aaaber, ich muss dazu sagen: Wenn Du nur am PC oder der PS4 Verbindungsabbrüche hast, dann solltest Du mal ein anderes Kabel ausprobieren. Auch wenn die Kabel nicht bewegt werden, können diese - je nach Qualität - früher oder später kaputtgehen. Das Zauberwort lautet hier Elektromigration. Bei der Elektromigration ist es so, dass von einer Stelle an die andere Atome durch den Elektronenfluss getragen werden. Das hat zur Folge, dass das Material, also in dem Fall der Leiter, immer dünner wird und dementsprechend immer schlechter leitet. Verbindungsabbrüche sind dann die Folge.


----------



## Matusalem (13. November 2018)

*AW: Sporadische, kurze Verbindungsabbrüche*

Für eine langfristige Messung Ping zu verwenden ist ein guter Gedanke. Dein erster Test mit ca. 10000 Ping-Paketen zeigt z.B. das Du keine Verbindungsabbrüche hast, sondern Perioden mit extrem starker Verzögerung, sogenannter Latenz. Wenn Du das noch näher messen willst, dann gibt es PingPlotter, PingMonitor Programme, welche die Resultate der Ping-Pakete über die Zeit anzeigen. Das gibt Dir eine Idee wie oft es zu solchen Verzögerungen kommt und wie die Muster aussehen.

Da Du über einen vergleichsweise langsamen DSL Anschluss verfügst (6000Mbit/s Downlink, ein paar hundert kbit/s Uplink) können parallele Datenströme anderer Geräte oder Programme ruckzuck einen Ping oder Daten des Online-Spiels ausbremsen. Sofern der Speedport es unterstützt (ich kenne den Router nicht), kannst Du den Uplink Datenstrom Deines Online-Spiels per Einstellung priorisieren. Ein Versuch kostet nichts.

Das die Performance des Routers die Ursache ist, ist eher unwahrscheinlich, wenn auch nicht völlig ausgeschlossen. Du kannst versuchen einen längeren Test mit Ping durchzuführen und dabei die Umgebung so gut wie möglich zu kontrollieren. Sprich keine anderen Geräte bei Dir zu Hause sind am Internet während des Tests und auch der Test PC führt keine andere Anwendung aus als Ping. Falls Du Anwendungen am laufen hast die im Hintergrund immer mal wieder Daten abfragen, deaktiviere diese soweit wie möglich. Im Hintergrund wird das Betriebssystem immer noch das eine oder andere senden, doch es sollte sich im Rahmen halten. Ist das Ping Muster mit eingeschränktem Datenverkehr sichtbar besser als im Vergleich zu einem Test mit normalen Hintergrunddatenverkehr dann hast Du die Ursache gefunden. Die Lösung ist dann wie erwähnt eine Priorisierung und/oder allen anderen Datenverkehr während des Spiels so gut es geht zu unterbinden.

Noch unwahrscheinlicher ist, dass das Kabel das Problem verursacht. Wie Dein Test zeigt sind Verzögerungen das Problem. Probleme mit dem Kabel können zu Paketverlusten führen, das ist bei Dir aber nicht der Fall. Wenn Du sicher gehen willst gib "netstat -e" in der Kommandozeile ein und Du bekommst die Zahl fehlerhafter Ethernet-Frames angezeigt. Ist diese 0 oder sehr niedrig im Vergleich zu den gesendeten Frames, dann ist das Kabel ok.


----------



## Johnnii360 (13. November 2018)

*AW: Sporadische, kurze Verbindungsabbrüche*



Matusalem schrieb:


> Das die Performance des Routers die Ursache ist, ist eher unwahrscheinlich, wenn auch nicht völlig ausgeschlossen.


Wenn die Bauteile, wie z.B. die Kondensatoren langsam den Geist aufgeben, dann ist das sogar sehr wahrscheinlich. Auch das bleifreie Lötzinn kann ein Indikator sein, da es durch die stetigen thermischen und elektrischen Veränderungen mit der Zeit hart und bröckelig wird, wodurch immer schlechterer Kontakt entsteht. Klingonisch, is aber so.



Matusalem schrieb:


> Noch unwahrscheinlicher ist, dass das Kabel das Problem verursacht. Wie Dein Test zeigt sind Verzögerungen das Problem. Probleme mit dem Kabel können zu Paketverlusten führen, das ist bei Dir aber nicht der Fall. Wenn Du sicher gehen willst gib "netstat -e" in der Kommandozeile ein und Du bekommst die Zahl fehlerhafter Ethernet-Frames angezeigt. Ist diese 0 oder sehr niedrig im Vergleich zu den gesendeten Frames, dann ist das Kabel ok.


Sorry, aber aus meiner Sicht eine dilettantische Aussage. Ich habe schon viele Pferde vor der Apotheke kotzen sehen und das Kabel kann sehr wohl auch ein Faktor sein! Aber schon klar, wenn der Benzinfilter verstopft ist, dann können es ja nur die Zündkerzen sein.


----------



## Matusalem (13. November 2018)

*AW: Sporadische, kurze Verbindungsabbrüche*

Bei einer Fehlersuche ergibt es Sinn die Ursachen einzugrenzen. Ferner die wahrscheinlichsten Ursachen und die potentiellen Ursachen, deren Behebung kein Geld kostet, als erstes zu anzugehen.  

Wie geschrieben sind dabei Router und Kabel als Ursache nicht völlig auszuschließen nur meiner Ansicht/Erfahrung nach unwahrscheinlich und damit auf der Prioritätenliste unten anzusiedeln. Es wäre gelinde gesagt "unschön", wenn man ein paar zehn Euro ausgibt, nur um festzustellen, das man das Problem mit einer simplen Einstellung in der "Priorisierung" hätte beheben können oder in dem man für die Dauer des Online-Spielens einfach nur eine andere Anwendung deaktiviert. 

Ah, apropo deaktivieren, Virenscanner und Security-Tools können sich auch unliebsam in der Latenz bemerkbar machen. Es ist ebenfalls einfach und kostenlos, diese für einen Test zu deaktivieren.

Am Ende ist es dem TE überlassen sich hier Gedanken zu machen, die Beiträge zu beurteilen und auf seinen Fall anzuwenden.


----------



## sman123 (13. November 2018)

*AW: Sporadische, kurze Verbindungsabbrüche*

In unserem gut vernetzten Haushalt mit sowohl LAN als auch WLAN gab es vor dem Router-Tausch keinerlei Probleme und es wurden außer dem Router keine sonstigen Parameter geändert. Trotz besserem Wissen habe ich alle Fehlerquellen ausgeschlossen, d.h. Kabel, WLAN, verschiedene PCs, Treiber-, Firmware-, BIOS-Updates usw. durchgeführt. Ohne Erfolg. 

Nein, das Problem ist in diesem Fall definitiv der Router. Dies kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung als auch durch entsprechende Erfahrungen im Internet bestätigen. Es ist schlichtweg Zeitverschwendung andere Fehlerquellen zu suchen, wenn sich der Fehler klar eingrenzen lässt. Lasst euch auch von eurem Provider keinen Bulls**t erzählen. Der Speedport W925V ist Schrott. Punkt.

Spart euch die Zeit und den Ärger und besorgt euch ein brauchbares Gerät.


----------

